# Any help appreciated



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

ok guys here goes not sure how much response I'll get but gonna try it anyway.
I'm looking for suggestions for a four day weekend getaway with the wife. Ow I know what your thinking but my wife isn't like a "normal" wife. She loves hunting and fishing as much as I do, maybe more at times. However she is highly competitive and always kicks my @$$, well at fishing she hasn't caught up on hunting yet.

Anyway we are looking to spend a long four day weekend somewhere the first full weekend in October. We are going to camp (tent) but our whole plan is to bow hunt as much as possible and then fish while we aren't in the stand. We fish for pretty much any thing, not big meat hunters more catch and release. But we love to troll Saugeye and hybrid stripers, and I think our number one fish to chase is catfish, BIG CATFISH. So what I'm looking for is somewhere with decent hunting opportunities, good camp sites and a variety of fish to target. My only limit is I have a 40hp outboard, have a good trolling. Igor tho. I don't need specific spots or secret info, just a little direction. And if any of you need some direction in central oh don't hesitate to ask. Thank you all in advance.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Seneca matches what you're looking for. Over the years I've read lots of posts from folks that do just what you're planning to do at Seneca.

Note, I have no clue as to where to bow hut out that way.v


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

TClark said:


> Seneca matches what you're looking for. Over the years I've read lots of posts from folks that do just what you're planning to do at Seneca.
> 
> Note, I have no clue as to where to bow hut out that way.v


Seneca is at the top of my list, along with tappan. Just not sure on hunting options on tappan and what the fishery is actually like. Anyone care to chime in on what would be a better option? Tappan on Seneca?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Tappen is pretty much bass catfish and saygeye.
Seneca has some stripers and some LARGE ones at that...along with bass catfish and saygeye.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

How are either of them for crappie, and how is the saugeye fishing at either of them


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just my opinion, but Tappen gets the nod for saugeye and crappie.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Which is better for the saugeye


TClark said:


> Just my opinion, but Tappen gets the nod for saugeye and crappie.


so what's your opinion on which is better for big cats


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

I would think you would be better off with Dillon you could camp at the campground there's 4500 acres of public hunting along the river I'm amazed how many people come up from the south to hunt here there's some good catfish in the river and Dillon reservoir I would think that would be a much better pic you're 10 minutes from Zanesville if you forgot anything there's good restaurants Old falls inn and virtues which is the old longaburger golf course restaurant within five minutes of the campground and the bucks here are monsters


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Tazmanme said:


> I would think you would be better off with Dillon you could camp at the campground there's 4500 acres of public hunting along the river I'm amazed how many people come up from the south to hunt here there's some good catfish in the river and Dillon reservoir I would think that would be a much better pic you're 10 minutes from Zanesville if you forgot anything there's good restaurants Old falls inn and virtues which is the old longaburger golf course restaurant within five minutes of the campground and the bucks here are monsters


You sir are a gentleman and scholar, lol. No for real thanks tho, this will give me one more option. What are the prime fish species in the reservoir? And the river I assume is the muskingum?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'd sat tappan or salt fork. Both great catfish and saugeye lakes


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

River is the licking I don't fish the reservoir much I haven't for years since I was a kid a good bass good all around Lake Are usually Saugeye fish below the dam and I know people who use their boat to set their tree stands and go in and out from there it gets you a little more away from the crowd if you look at that topo maps Google maps and see where the roads are it is pretty easy to stay away from the crowds which there won't be too many of in October bow hunting you might check of when you're going to go versus win duck season early is that is fairly serious here


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't speak for tappan, but Seneca and saltfork would be good choices. Both have good fishing for eyes and cats. Another thing is that there is hunting to be had by using your boat at both places. More land at saltfork. But you would have to do some research and find out what parts of Seneca and saltfork are open to public hunting. Also if staying at either saltfork and Seneca AEP recreation land is a 45-60 minutes away which has the land for hunting and fishing. AEP land also has camping spots. From AEP you could hunt and then fish the Ohio river, muskingum river or any of the lakes in relatively short drives. ( hour or less).


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

G3guy said:


> I can't speak for tappan, but Seneca and saltfork would be good choices. Both have good fishing for eyes and cats. Another thing is that there is hunting to be had by using your boat at both places. More land at saltfork. But you would have to do some research and find out what parts of Seneca and saltfork are open to public hunting. Also if staying at either saltfork and Seneca AEP recreation land is a 45-60 minutes away which has the land for hunting and fishing. AEP land also has camping spots. From AEP you could hunt and then fish the Ohio river, muskingum river or any of the lakes in relatively short drives. ( hour or less).


I have stayed at aep several times, it's a really great place but looking to be somewhere I don't have to trailer the boat and using it to access the hunting ground was already my plan. I think I've narrowed it down to Dillon, Seneca or salt fork. Tho tappan is still a choice. Does anyone know if any of these have courtesy docks at the campground


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Forked Run State Park - You can camp there and fish in the lake or the Ohio River - There is a boat ramp something like three miles from the park to access the river.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Snyd said:


> Forked Run State Park - You can camp there and fish in the lake or the Ohio River - There is a boat ramp something like three miles from the park to access the river.


I'll check it out thank you!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok guys I have decided on forked run! Looks like it's a small quiet place with plenty of land to hunt, with river front access! Anyone have any tips for this area? I have really been studying aerial photos and topo maps, found what looks to be some decent funnels. Going to try and get there early(ish) on Friday and do some scouting for sat morning. Again don't care about a monster buck (would be nice tho) I'm just looking to get some meat. Honestly I'd rather see the wife get one, but either way I hope to have some back straps on the grill before we leave. Thanks guys you all have been extremely helpful, and I will make a full report when I get back


----------

